

Show HN: My first iPhone app "JustRemindIt" is released - adityakothadiya

I just launched my first iPhone application - “JustRemindIt”! It's a part-time project so I'm super excited about this accomplishment, so wanted to share this joy and app with HN and receive some valuable feedback.<p>It's an application to send Voice (phone) call based reminders to your friends, colleagues, clients and yourself. Check out the homepage http://justremindit.com for more details like what are the benefits of Voice call based reminders, who is it useful for, etc.<p>This was basically a class project for my wife’s iPhone programming class. When she demoed it in the class, everyone was impressed by this concept. We showed it to our friends and colleagues, and they loved it. Then I showed it to my lawyer, my dentist, and they wanted it too. So finally we decided to commercialize it.<p>Then she continued with her Masters, and I started working on commercializing this app. It took more than 6 months in part-time (actually part-time of part-time since I already work on my other part-time project, and this is my 2nd project) to make it at par with commercial apps in the App Store. Finally, it's available to download here - http://appsto.re/JustRemindIt. App is FREE to download, and comes with few free reminder credits to play around. After that you can recharge your account with pay-as-you-go model.<p>Please download the app, use it, and let me know your feedback - all kinds of inputs are welcome. If you like the app, I'll really appreciate if you can write review as well.<p>I'm super excited about this first step and looking forward to real challenges that will begin now. I've lots of plans for future versions, like support for recurring reminders, SMS or Email reminders, seamless integration with Contacts and Calendar, Group reminders, etc. So please let me know your inputs, they will help me to work on the right features.<p>Thanks HN! You've been a great source of inspiration throughout this journey! You helped me to not quit the part-time efforts in the middle and helped me finish the first step.
======
sushilchoudhari
I tried the app, it is pretty well done. I tried a few calls and it is very
useful.

The app needs some more features like favorities and default timezone. Also i
think the app is currently targetted towards personal use which is great. But
I believe that the app or the service also has a good potential in commercial
space. Overall i definately see a lot of potential, so congrats on the good
work and good luck!

~~~
adityakothadiya
By Favorites do you mean favorite receivers? Yeah, that's something I'm
thinking to add in future. Thanks for the feedback and wishes! Yeah, web
application version will be launched soon, which will be primarily targeted
towards small businesses with mode advanced features!

------
aran123
I tried this app just now and I set up a reminder for myself. I was sitting in
a boring mtg and could just walk off. saved me. thanks.

~~~
adityakothadiya
Ha ha! I had not expected this usage before. But someone also wrote this
review for my app in the app store. I guess this is going to be a common use
case then. :)

------
adityakothadiya
Clickable links: Homepage: <http://justremindit.com> App Store link to
download: <http://appsto.re/JustRemindIt>

